# Since your pit bull doesn't make you look gangster enough..



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

WOW just WOW!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wonder if the dogs actually needed new teeth ,looks like a unreasonable reason to put caps on your dog teeth wonder if they have to go under for that Im assuming they are in for good cant see them removable with a dog. Iguess to each there own some dont agree with cropping while alot of us like it , guess this is the same sorta thing, Not my style thats for sure.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it's ridiculous.. just another way of making the dog an accessory.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Unfreakingbelievable!!! Guarantee I see that around the Ville sooner or later! Pathetic!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

who does that though ? would a vet actually do that for someone or is this a home done job thing?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I've seen this. it sickens me. they surgically implant these for sharper bites or some bs...


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

holy crap they actually do that .. i joked about it in a thread a few days back but didnt think .. ok i guess im too far removed from the ghetto to believe that without seeing it ... now that i think about it , not suprising


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I've seen this. it sickens me. they surgically implant these for sharper bites or some bs...


why would they need sharper bites? obviously the person who thinks they do hasnt been biten by a dog before. sounds painful implants . I can see if a dog has no teeth or needs teeth pulled and replaced I have heard of denture like things like this being made for them { expensive from what I hear as well} but for a dog with healthy teeth I dont get it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

wow that's just messed up wtf is wrong with people!!!!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

kg420 said:


> wow that's just messed up wtf is wrong with people!!!!


homie need his bling 
need to send em a case of wife beaters too..


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I know I'll get hammered for this but here goes. Nitro has some busted front teeth. He's squared off all four of his canines and has broken some others (he's a rock chewer). While I don't think I'd actually get this done it looks fairly cool. Sometimes I wonder about my sense of taste...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I know I'll get hammered for this but here goes. Nitro has some busted front teeth. He's squared off all four of his canines and has broken some others (he's a rock chewer). While I don't think I'd actually get this done it looks fairly cool. Sometimes I wonder about my sense of taste...


If it is needed there is nothing wrong with it some people have had to get dentures made for there dogs , The gold look doesnt bother me here lol { i love bling} but for the reasons they stated above i think it isnt needed.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

wow... I stand corrected... people do get dumber. I wish I had the opportunity to meet someone with that crap on there dogs teeth.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> If it is needed there is nothing wrong with it some people have had to get dentures made for there dogs , The gold look doesnt bother me here lol { i love bling} but for the reasons they stated above i think it isnt needed.


Yeah I don't agree with doing it for looks alone. His teeth don't affect him the way they are but if I was to get them fixed, I could be persuaded to do something like this.



Chinadog said:


> wow... I stand corrected... people do get dumber. I wish I had the opportunity to meet someone with that crap on there dogs teeth.


Haha! I'll send you my address if I get it done!:rofl:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I guess if they go broke, they can pull them out and pawn them, instant asset.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMFAO , do you have the show pawn stars? they had an elderly lady come in and try to pawn her dentures where there was like 3 teeth that were gold she was upset they only offered her the price they could get for the gold like $100 or something lol , she was willing to go toothless for some cash but they didnt offer her enough so she stormed out with her grandkids lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> why would they need sharper bites? obviously the person who thinks they do hasnt been biten by a dog before. sounds painful implants . I can see if a dog has no teeth or needs teeth pulled and replaced I have heard of denture like things like this being made for them { expensive from what I hear as well} but for a dog with healthy teeth I dont get it.


The propaganda i read stated it was mainly for 'fighters' that it's suppose to make the bite more fierce... which is stupid for all obvious reasons:hammer::hammer:

Now putting my personal opinions aside on dog fighting (because everyone obviously knows where I stand on the issue)... In theoretical ideology, gold structure is a weak metal & doesn't take impact or pressure well... So to me, it makes NO sense as to why they do this other than the fact they were dropped on the head as a baby. Which is all the more reason today's DF'ers are morons to the 3rd power.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats what I thought , gold dents very esy its a soft metal , I had a gold cross the kittens got to for like 5 minutes and it was mutilated had dents and holes all over it, wouldnt think it would hold up to dog things like eating even { unless the dog is on a soft diet} seems like a poor choice of metal?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> thats what I thought , gold dents very esy its a soft metal , I had a gold cross the kittens got to for like 5 minutes and it was mutilated had dents and holes all over it, wouldnt think it would hold up to dog things like eating even { unless the dog is on a soft diet} seems like a poor choice of metal?


I know? Why Gold? Now platinum - hey hey (j/k)... My cats always get into my jewelry if I leave my bedroom door open. little (insert word I can't say here)... >.< They are so crafty & get into EVERYTHING. They figured out how to open the pantry door? WTH

Well again. that's propaganda for you & wouldn't surprise me there are common DF'ers out there today that do this... I try to be careful about what I buy into these days but if it looks a like a rat & smells like a rat...It's probably a rat...

But I'm sure some do it for aesthetic purposes... While I wouldn't do it... As long as it's properly done but a licensed & certified vet, by all means I guess o.0...


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I heard on the TV news that the dogs used by Navy Seal teams have titanium tooth implants


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Joewilly said:


> I heard on the TV news that the dogs used by Navy Seal teams have titanium tooth implants


Police dogs and similar working dogs often have titanium tooth implants because of their line of work. The biting and holding and excessive pressure on their teeth can cause the canines to die. The canines are the most important teeth for these working dogs, so in those cases, they have the implants done so that the dog can continue working. Completely different than giving a dog a "grill." LOL :hammer:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Ugh...I now have that nelly song stuck in my head...I don't care about jewelry, does nothing for me... except for my wedding ring.

I have to wonder, now... Do ppl with grills eat & drink with them in their mouths? Can it protect your teeth & make them stronger?

I heard on our local radio show recently people were pawning off their grills... NASTY. Who would buy someones USED grill?



Joewilly said:


> I heard on the TV news that the dogs used by Navy Seal teams have titanium tooth implants


interesting...I have to wonder if they ever had issues with the body rejecting the implants, since its a foriegn object.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

There are grills which are clip on implants that come out as easy as you clip them in.. Uhhhhh... Then there are gold caps with diamond studs of course as well.. Two seperate apparatus' and the same street name for both.. grillz..

Down in the gHetTO! ......

as far as DF's doing that .. maybe some BYB who doesnt know a [] dog if he saw one not by any professional [] man they always try to confuse them with guys like this .. the Minnie Me Vicks of the nation.. :flush:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> the Minnie Me Vicks of the nation.. :flush:


Hahahahahaha I almost spit out my heineken . Damn hoodrats lol. I always tell people when they see my dog ( after they say " they get a bad rap, it's all how you raise them. And they ask if I saw Michael Vick ) that he was a phonie with fake dogs. The real ones you dont hear about lol.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^:rofl: you already know...........


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Makes me wonder when humans want to ruin their teeth with this crap, like Kenya West and his diamond teeth. What you gonna do when your old? how gross, poor pups!!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I know that lil wayne had his teeth completely replaced with a sort of veneer of diamonds...he has had to get a TON of work done since he did this and it completely ruined what was left of his natural teeth...and he has had root canals etc from it... so this can NOT be good for these dogs...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*lmao!*



motocross308 said:


> homie need his bling
> need to send em a case of wife beaters too..


ROFLMAO!!!!!Soo FUNNY!!!:hammer:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

.....I wish this was in the VIP forum. I have a lot of not very nice things to say.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

question,if they come out as easy as they say they do. Aren't they worried about the dog swallowing them?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Joewilly said:


> I heard on the TV news that the dogs used by Navy Seal teams have titanium tooth implants


I heard this too about police dogs. But I heard they cap the tooth with certain metals, like a crown to protect the tooth, not replace it...

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/bulletins.read?mnr=190107&pagen=1


----------

